# Dark discharge in pregnant doe



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I can see like a stain on Toggy's vulva and udder where she has been having a small amount of dark discharge. Is that anything to be concerned about?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

How far along is she?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

She is due the 27th of this month.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Ashley, just this fall I had a 12 month old doe have dark discharge for the last 2 months of pregnancy.....off and on. I was really nervous, but she kidded totally on her own and everything was just fine.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what I wanted to hear


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

In late pregnancy they can leak urine when sleeping at night.
The urine turns dark when it dries and looks greasy also.
My Boer goats do this more then the dairy goats. 
Fran


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Ashley, I don't believe my does discharge was dark urine. It looked like old brown blood some of the time, and other times it was raspberry colored. Not a lot, but definitely not normal.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Monica, That sounds like Placenta previa in which the placenta grows in the lowest part of the uterus and covers the opening to the cervix.
So you have a blood discharge.
Fran


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yikes how do you handle a placenta previa? Hers looks like it was a watery fluid that dried. Not thick like blood but like blood stained water or something.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with Fran, we have one doe who is leaking actual goo, placenta previa that is clearish with a tinge of color, and has been for two months. Then we have four does that leak urine when they sleep, cough, sneeze, or fart. Pregger does always have rich urine.
Tam


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

If a doe has had placental previa before, does that mean they always will? Does it usually have a bad outcome or is our outcome pretty common?


----------



## Syed (Mar 18, 2020)

A goat, did birth to wo kids one month before, but now, i feel pink colored material, viscous and sometimes thick bloody discharge coming out of her rectum,. Iam injecting penicillin+streptomycin to her I/M and tranxemic acid.
Can someone throw more light, about this disease and its Treatment!


----------

